# ios5 / problème de langue ?



## tabasko (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé hier ios5 sur mon iPad.
Tout semble ok et fonctionnel ... 
Je découvre l'application Kiosque, je rentre et là toute l'application est écrite en italien (je parle de l'appli en elle même)... :mouais:
Je cherche 2 minutes et je lâche l'affaire.

Ce matin un ami m'envoie un mail d'invitation pour "localiser un ami" et le mail généré par apple que je reçois est en italien ... :mouais:

Ce soir je décide de jouer un peu avec iCloud pour découvrir le bouzin et là, dans calendar je m'aperçois que j'ai 2 calendriers qui porte un nom italien ...

J'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas comment corriger la situation.
Inutile de préciser que je suis en france et que je comprends rien à l'italien ....

Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------

Après un premier téléchargement dans "Kiosque" tout est rentré en ordre sur l'iPad.
(calendrier toujours en italien par contre ...).


----------

